# Lakeview Resort Morgantown, West Virginia



## Zib (Aug 25, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about this resort?  How hard is it to get into?
Probably pretty hard because looks small and only one in the area.  My grandson is going to there college this coming year and it seems like a great opportunity for us to visit him and he'll know his way around by then.  We've never been to the eastern part of the states and this looked like a good way to start.  We'd really like to go the week before Easter, but we'll probably be lucky to get anything at all.  Don't really want to go til spring tho because of cold winters???  Any advice?  He's already there now  and loves it, so far.


----------



## anne1125 (Aug 25, 2008)

My son goes to WVU and we have gone to Morgantown quite a few times for visits.  We stayed at the hotel part of Lakeview Resort (not the timeshare) and asked for a renovated room and enjoyed it.

I believe the timeshares are in pretty bad shape.  I checked out every review I could find and they were pretty dim.  It's not a hard trade in II.  They probably have getaways you can buy pretty easily.

Now the area is beautiful but Lakeview is not that close to the college even though it's listed as Morgantown.  

Check out tripadvisor.com for hotel reviews in Morgantown.  Easter time should be easy and inexpensive because no football games or parent weekends.

We will be staying at The Waterfront Hotel which is right next door to 
WVU's registration building and about 3/4 of mile from the downtown campus.  It sits alongside the river and is also very pretty.

Hope this helps.
Anne


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 25, 2008)

*Scenic Views Of The Strip Mines ?*

I know, I know -- nowadays they put all the dirt back & they replant the whole thing after they get done strip mining the coal in West Virginia. 

But while the work is going on, it still looks gosh-awful. 

Only a half-dozen or so West Virginia counties _don't_ have major coal deposits, so strip mines are apt to be a fact of life just about anywhere you go in that state.  

Other than that, West Virginia is _Almost Heaven_. 

_Full Disclosure_ *:*  I was formerly employed by the federal agency that backs up the coal state strip mine reclamation programs -- interesting & important environmental work to say the least.  Plus, 1 time The Chief Of Staff & I stayed a week in a Florida timeshare in an area south of Lakeland where the map shows the land is dotted with phosphate strip mines all around.  We did not see any phosphate the strip mines while we were there. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## geneticblend (Sep 10, 2008)

Actually, we have found this resort to be a difficult trade to obtain with II. We live near Pittsburgh, and have requested this resort several times just because it would be convenient for us. We have never been able to get into it. I have also heard some not-so-favorable reports about the condition of the resort, but I can not recall the specifics, sorry.


----------



## Carol C (Sep 10, 2008)

How bout them 'eers?


----------



## Blondie (Sep 11, 2008)

Anne the Hotel Morgan which is a Comfort Suites property I think, is quite lovely. Nice little breakfast, suite size rooms with fridge and sofa sitting area. Downtown and a very short walk to the WVU tram service. Went to some amazing football games there.


----------



## randster2 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Lakeview*

I am an owner at Lakeview.  The units are dated, but I enjoy the resort.  The units are 2 story townhouses, which I prefer to a hotel room.  The fitness center is very nice.  The resort is affiliated with a nice spa (Spa Roma), which is close to the resort.  The Tiki Bar at the resort is a pleasant place to have something to eat and watch golfers.  The timeshares are in the middle of a golf course, and the resort is affiliated with a second resort.  I enjoy staying at Marriotts.  Lakeview is no comparison to a Marriott.  If you want top of the line, Lakeview is not for you.  If you want more room than a hotel and pretty views of a golf course from your unit and balcony, try Lakeview.


----------

